# Betta self cleaning his own tank?



## deerhoof (Jun 7, 2007)

My Betta, Sonny Chiba did the strangest thing while I was at work today. It had been almost 2 weeks since i switched the water from his bowl (no filters or anything). The top of the water tends to turn slightly milky white when dirty. When I can home, I noticed his water was crystal clear. I the corner of his bowl was about an inch high pile of small white bubbles. Sonny was sitting totally still directly underneath. He some how filtered his own water. Anyone heard of this happening???


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

He wasn't filtering his water. He built a bubble nest.

And btw, that's pretty nasty that he's in an unfiltered bowl which you haven't done a water change on in over two weeks. You should be changing the water every two days or so.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

yea that's just a bubble nest and you should definately be cleaning that bowl more often or getting a tank and a filter.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to chime in on the bandwagon here. But Bettas need their bowl changed at minimum a couple times a week if you are keeping him in an unfiltered bowl.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Just because the water is still clear, doesn't mean it doesn't need changed.

High levels of ammonia and such won't just appear as "dirty looking water"...without a test kit to test all the parameters, there's no way you can say his water is clean.

Change that water!
Even if he isn't displaying sickness, swimming around in decaying food and feces is very damaging to his health.


----------

